
Leading companies are trying to make powerful, low-cost Lidar - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/02/the-ars-technica-guide-to-the-lidar-industry/
======
derek_frome
Tim is one of the best informed journalists on lidar - and this is a pretty
solid summary of where the leading companies are (although Luminar continues
to be incredibly misleading).

------
Tomte
Again, HN software mindlessly strips the title. Here it's not just "How"
(debatable), but also "10", which is useful information, and would have
survived in another position in the title.

